# نتائج الادمان طفل مشوه صور+ فيديو " لذو الق&#16



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2006)

*نتائج الادمان طفل مشوه صور+ فيديو " لذو الق&#16*

قد يعتبر الادمان لذة وقتية ولكن مخاطرها اسؤ مما  ان تتصوره في ابشع كوابيسك فالنتيجة طفل مشوه لم يجني شئ في الدنيا سوا انه نتاج ابوين مدمنان او اب او زوجة مدمنه  ( الصورة بشعة جدااااا وانا حطيتها علي هيئة لينك لمدي بشاعتها من فضلك مش اي حد يشوفها يا اما قلبك قوي ومش بتفرق معاك يا اما انتا مدمن وعاوز تعرف ايه نهاية ابناء المدمن الموضوع ده للموضوعه بكرر الصور والفيديو بشع جدااا انا نفسي واخد علي الحاجات دي تعبت من الصور دي فعلا )  










 :bomb: :bomb: :bomb:    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






تحذير مرة اخري الصور بشعة ولازم يكون سنك فوق ال18






الصورة الاولي

الصورة الثانية 

الصورة الثالثة 

الصورة الرابعة 

فيلم الفيديو


الموضوع غرضه العبرة والاستفادة وليس ارعابكم 

سلام المسيح
 ​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (12 أبريل 2006)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررا يا مينا علي الموضوع الخطي رده*


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2006)

*ما هو نوع الادمان يا مينا؟*


----------



## blackguitar (12 أبريل 2006)

*ايه يابنى ده ................. ايه الصور البشعه دى حرام عليك*

*مكنتش عارف الادمان يعمل كده*


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*ادمان سكاير ام حشيش ام بول البعير ام ايه؟*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أبريل 2006)

*اعتذر لمدي بشاعة الصور 

وشكرا لمروركم 

اخي الحبيب روك هو انا مش متاكد من النوع بس تقريبا حشيش وبول بعير هههههههه*


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي على الموضوع

لما يصير عمري 18 رح شوف الصور ههههه

يلا سلام


----------

